# catch&release



## CarpMartin (25. Februar 2002)

Was haltet Ihr von catch and release ich finfe es nur gut wenn es Angler gibt die so denken. Mittlerweile sind es nicht nur noch Karpfenangler die so denken ich kenne viele hechtangler die noch keinen Hecht mitgenommmen haben und nicht etwa wiel sie keinen Fisch mögen nein sie machen das wweil es zu schade um das Tier ist


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2002)

Mal wieder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich weiß nicht, wie oft inzwischen, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne...
Reines C&R, sowie die reine Entnahme von Fisch ist nicht gut für das Gewässer und die Sicherung der Fischart!
Wenn ich meine, daß ein Fisch, egal welcher, im Wasser besser aufgehoben ist, als bei mir, kann es passieren, daß ich Keschern und Hakenlösen verlernt habe und schwupps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hab gehört, daß auch die Abhakmatten enorm rutschig sind... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## siegerlaender (25. Februar 2002)

Na dann, nochmal.....
Wie ich schon des öfteren gesagt habe, sollte jeder Angler selbst entscheiden wie er es mit dem Catch&Release hält.
Beim Karpfenangeln, wenn der Haken vorn in der Lippe sitzt, sehe ich keine Probleme. Aber Hechtangeln und Catch&Release, daß passt nicht. Ich habe früher nur auf Hecht und Zander geschleppt und war immer wieder erstaunt, wie tief ein "normaler" Hecht einen großen Wobbler inhalieren kann. Es ist sicherlich keine Freude für den Fisch, wenn der Angler nun versucht mehrere Drillinge aus seinem Schlund zu operieren.
Also mein Statement diemal etwas deutlicher als sonst: Beim Raubfischangeln KEIN Catch&Release!

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von siegerlaender am 25-02-2002 um 19:50.]


----------



## nobby36 (25. Februar 2002)

Ich stimme Franky zu, beide Extreme finde ich nicht gut.Ich entnehme nur solche Fische, die ich selbst in meinem Zweipersonenhaushalt verwerten kann.Das Argument Raubfische grundsätzlich nicht zurückzusetzten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich angle seit 27 Jahren mit Spinn- und Schleppangel auf Räuber und es kommt nur selten vor, dass der Fisch größere Verletzungen erleidet. Natürlich verwende ich keine drillingsstarrenden Ungetüme wie im Blinker empfohlen. Üblicherweise lassen sich Hecht und Zander noch im Wasser ohne Probleme vom Haken lösen und zurücksetzen.
Wiederfänge beweisen, dass sie auch keinen Schaden nehmen. Auch Untersuchungen in Holland ergaben bei vorne gehakten Hechten Überlebensquoten von 98%, selbst bei geschluckten Haken und gekappten Vorfach noch über 90%.Natürlich setzte ich nur untermaßige oder in der Schonzeit gefangene Räuber mit Absicht zurück, aber gerade bei den großen Räubern stellt man sich schon mal ungeschickt an.Sollte ein Fisch wirklich mal schlecht hängen und bluten, wird er natürlich entnommen.Grundsätzlich alle Räuber abzuschlagen halte ich für falsch, wenn ich den Boddenhecht vom Fasching platt gemacht hätte, dann wären wahrscheinlich einige Tausend Eier weniger befruchtet worden.Das muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, denn die Schonzeiten in MVP ließen dies ja durchaus zu.


-------------------------------------------------------
No fish, no fun !


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Februar 2002)

Mache bei fast allen gefangenen Carps C&R, nur ein bis zwei Fische, von maximal 50cm kommen mit (für Oma, die freut sich drüber. Wenn ich denn mal nen Zander fange kommt der mit, sind es aber mehr als einer setzte ich (wenn es der Zustand des Fisches zulässt auch zurück).

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blast!
Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns


----------



## til (26. Februar 2002)

Ich mach C&R mit gelegentlichen Ausnahmen. Das heisst ab und zu ein Fisch für die Küche, der wird aber nicht eingefroren, sondern frisch zubereitet, denn so schmeckt er am besten, gefrornen Fisch krieg ich ja in jedem Supermarkt, dazu brauch ich nicht angeln. Ich nehm auch nur Fisch mit, wenn ich das an dem jeweiligen Gewässer für verantwortbar halte, dass heisst wenn der Bestand der jeweiligen Fischart gut ist.
Bei Raubfischen kein C&R zu machen find ich ganz verkehrt, weil gerade deren Bestände meistens stark überfischt sind und die gesetzlichen Schonbestimmungen sind in der Regel eher lächerlich. Raubfische, insbesondere Hechte und Forellen, sind sehr empfindlich auf Überfischung. Sinkende oder geringe Durchschnittsgrössen sind ein Warnsingnal, dass der Bestand überfischt ist. Wenn man an einem Gewässer welches für Hechte einigermassen geeignet ist, nicht wenigstens 2-3 Hechte im Tag fängt, ist der Bestand schlecht. An einem gut geeigenten Gewässer (Viele flache Regionen, ordentlich Kraut und Schilf, genügend Futter, klares Wasser, grosses Gewässer) sollten Tagesfänge von 10 Hechten und mehr möglich sein und zwar mit Durchschnittsgrössen von 70-80 cm. Ich glaube wir sollten uns da nicht so sehr auf den Gesetzgeber verlassen. Es werden immer wieder schöne Raubfischbestände nach dem Buchstaben des Gesetzes zerstört. Ich finde es deshalb in den meisten Fällen rücksichtslos (Gegenüber Natur und anderen Anglern) und kurzsichtig, wenn jemand jeden (Raub-)Fisch, den das Gesetz erlaubt, entnimmt. Zum Glück gibt es ja auch Gewässer (In Holland, England, Schweden, Kanada, USA, Kasachstan) wo die Schutzbestimmungen sehr streng sind oder die grosse Mehrheit der Anlger sich solidarisch verhält, und das Angeln entsprechend noch Spass macht. Ich glaube die Gesetze funktionieren da am besten, wo die Gefährdung des Bestandes touristische Konsequenzen (ausbleibende Buchungen von Anglern) nach sich zieht und der Gesetzgeber auch weitsichtig genung ist, dies zu erkennen.
Hechte lassen sich nach meinen Erfahrungen in 95% der Fälle Problemlos zurücksetzen, bei Forellen sinds nur etwa 80% (zum Glück bei den Untermassigen mehr, wenn die Ködergrösse vernünftig gewählt ist). Das Kriterium dabei ist, ob der Fisch aus den Kiemen blutet. Ich hab Hechten schon den Köder &acute;rückwärts&acute; durch die Kiemenöffnung enfernt, wenn er Tief sass, ohne dass sie Schaden nahmen. Ich Fische grundsätzlich mit flachgedrückten Widerhaken, wodurch natürlich das Hakenlösen schneller geht. Im Moment experimentiere ich beim Forellenfischen mit &acute;Zwillingshaken&acute; (einfach ein Schenkel des Drilling abgezwickt) und habe den Eindruck, dass ich weniger Aussteiger im Drill hab (überraschenderweise) und sehr viel weniger &acute;vernagelte&acute; Mäuler, die zeitraubende Operationen notwendig machen. 
Ein Fisch, denn man zurücksetzen will, sollte überhaupt möglichst schonend behandelt werden: Also möglichst kurz Drillen und auch nur kurz über Wasser halten. Keinen Augengriff bei Hechten (das find ich echt barbarisch).


----------



## Klausi2000 (26. Februar 2002)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Til. Es ist Abhängig vom Gewässer und dem Zustand der Fische. In einem Gewässer mit z.B. gutem bis sehr gutem Hechtbestand, kann und soll man seine Hechte mitnehmen, wenn man sie verwerten kann. Hat man eine geringe Population oder nur junge Tiere sollte man vielleicht auch darauf verzichten - allerdings sollten da meiner meinung nach die bewirtschaftenden Vereine sich stärker einklinken und Empfehlungen (!!) geben welche Fischarten gezielter beangelt und entnommen werden sollten und welche nicht. Allerdings ist der Fischneid und die Missgunst gerade bei denen vorhanden, die nach dem jährlichen Kontrollfischen am Besten wissen, was wo in welchen Größen steht .... Und auf die verbände kann man sich in diesem Fall ja auch wieder nicht verlassen ...Klausi

-------------------------------------------------------

Projekt:     www.linux-knowledge-portal.de    
Privat:            www.kairies.de   

Boardferkel des Jahres 2001


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Februar 2002)

ich weiß, ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich. Ich habe früher ausschließlich auf Raubfisch geschleppt. Zander habe ich mitgenommen, Hechte kamen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wieder rein. Auf Untersuchungen aus Holland gebe ich garnichts. Ich will nicht wissen wieviel meiner Hechte damals verendet sind. Sicher, es gibt Fälle wo der Hecht den Wobbler vorne im Maul hat, null Problemo. Ich habe Hechte auf Stockersystem gefangen, da war vom System nichts mehr zu sehen, da bleibt nur abschlagen. Oder wenn der große Nils Master quer im Maul sitzt...Ich hab noch einige Wobbler von damals hier liegen. Mein Lieblingswobbler, ein grüner Nils-Master mit roten Streifen, zerbissen von vorn bis hinten. Hat schon in manchem Hechtrachen gesteckt....das bekommt den Fischen nicht, mit Sicherheit nicht!
Aber wie gesagt, meine persönliche Meinung/Erfahrung. Ich denke, jeder Angler muß mit sich selbst ausmachen wie er es händelt.
Laßt euch vom ollen Siegerlaender mal den Spaß nicht verderben aber denkt dran, der Fisch hat ein Recht auf faire Behandlung!

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## nobby36 (26. Februar 2002)

Also meine Spinner und Wobbler haben scharfe Einzelhaken, wie z.B. in B.C. Pflicht, meine Wobbler haben einen Bauchdrilling und nen Einzelhaken am Schwanz, meine großen Gummifische haben einen Jifkopf und nen zusätzlichen Schwanzdrilling.Vernagelte Fische gibt es da kaum und wenn man die Fische noch im Wasser löst dürfte es auch kaum Probleme geben.Wer erst an Land oder im Boot mit langwierigen Operationen beginnt, kann den Fisch sicher auch gleich abschlagen.

-------------------------------------------------------
No fish, no fun !


----------



## til (26. Februar 2002)

Ich glaub auch, wenn sich der Fisch rasch vom Haken lösen lässt, dürfte er kaum Schaden nehmen. Wenn er nicht blutet ist das jedenfalls ein gutes Zeichen und wenn er nicht zu lang aus dem Wasser war, also noch lebhaft und in normaler Schwimmlage davonschwimmt, hat er sehr gute Überlebenschancen. So ein Hechtmaul besteht ja fast Nur aus Knorpeln, Knochen und Zähnen. Da kann auch ein Grosser Köder drin verschwinden, ohne mit Lebenswichtigen Organen in Kontakt zu kommen. Wenn man den Hecht von Aussen seitlich am Unterkiefer packt, sperrt er das Maul schön auf und mit einer Arterienklemme lassen sich auch grosse hakenstarrende Wobbler zügig entfernen, im Zweifelsfall nach hinten durch die Kiemen raus (das geht auch ganz gut, ohne die zu verletzen). Allerdings sind bei mir zwei Drillinge Maximum und die Widerhaken flachgedrückt. Ich hab schon Hechte schwimmen lassen, wo ich dachte "Oh, der Arme blutet ja, komisch, der Haken war doch nur im Maul" um nachher festzustellen, dass nicht der Fisch, sondern ich blutete. Die Risiken der Handlandung eben...
Ich hab früher auch kleine Fische fürs Aquarium geangelt, die haben alle Prima überlebt. Die einzigen Todesfälle waren auf zu grosse Temperaturdifferenzen (und fehlende vorsichtige Anpassung) zurückzuführen. OK, es war nur ein 18er Haken, aber für einen Brassen von 6 cm dürfte das schon beinahe ein Nils Master sein


----------



## posengucker (28. Februar 2002)

Ich setzte Karpfen über 50 cm generell zurück. Die kleineren werden zu 95 % zurückgesetzt. Nur wenn die Schwägerin nervt, dann kommt ab und zu einer mit.

Anders schauts da beim Raubfisch aus. Besonders beim Zander hatten wir schon erlebt, dass ein scheinbar quicklebendiger Fisch nach 1 Stunde die Flossen streckte. Erst nach einer Stunde im Setzkescher, werden kleine Zander wieder ausgesetzt.

Grüsse
Posengucker


----------



## zanderjan (3. März 2002)

@ Till

Mein Gott hast du das Thema Studiert, ich denke man kann nicht zu hundert Prozent sagen ob es dem Gewässer jetzt schadet ob man einen oder Zwei (zb. Zander)  mitnimmt.Da müsste man Regelmäßige Fischbestandsprüfungen machen um sich richtig zu verhalten.Und  ich gehe ja auch nicht jeden zweiten Tag los und fange pro Tag 3 Zander die ich dann mitnehme,ich möchte mein Hobby Angeln genießen und mir nicht jedes mal gedanken darüber machen ob ich jetzt zwei mitnehme oder nur einen.deshalb bin ich der Meinung  das jeder so handeln soll wie „ER“ es für richtig hält.

Gruß Zanderjan


----------



## Hunter (4. März 2002)

Hallo,

Ergänzung zu Jan:

Man sollte auch mal berücksichtigen wie viele Fische jeder fängt!

Der Eine fängt z.B. im Jahr 100 Zander und behauptet mit breiter Brust bei vielen Fischen Catch and Release zu betreiben.

Der Andere fängt im Jahr z.B. 20 Zander, nimmt aber davon alle Zander mit nach Hause. Also vieleicht im Ganzen sogar Weniger, als der Erste!

Ich finde diese Betrachtungsweise ist ein entscheidener Punkt, der meistens gar nicht berücksichtigt wird!!!

Ich selber angel fast nur auf Karpfen und die kommen alle wieder rein. (Deswegen auch meine Signatur) Bei Renken und Zandern sieht das schon anders aus!! Ich möchte aber dabeisagen, dass ich im Jahr max. 10 Zander fange!!


----------



## Lucas (16. März 2002)

Hi,
ich halte mich einfach an die bestehenden Gesetze:

C$R ist verboten, 
Schonmasse müssen eingehalten werden,
Schonzeiten müßen eingehalten werden
Fangbegrenzungen des Wasser-Besitzers müßen eingehalten werden.
Basta


----------



## Homer (16. März 2002)

@ Lucas
Und was machst Du, wenn Du z.B. einen untermaßigen Zander fängst, der den Harken sehr tief geschluckt hat?


----------



## Lucas (16. März 2002)

@homer,
auch geregelt. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz mußt du den Zander töten, damit er nicht leiden muß. So ist es halt.


----------



## Homer (17. März 2002)

@ Lucas
Was machst Du mit dem Zander dann, wenn Du ihn getötet hast? Nimmst Du ihn mit? Wirfst Du ihn weg?


----------



## Case (17. März 2002)

Homer,
Ein verletzter, nicht lebensfähiger Fisch muss getötet und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden. Ein getöteter Fisch darf wegen verbreitung von Krankheiten nicht wieder in&acute;s Wasser zurückgeworfen werden. Dieser Fisch wird zur maximal zulässigen Fangmenge gezählt.  ( Vereinsrecht ). Sinnvoller als in der Pfanne kann man einen Fisch kaum verwerten. Bis vor paar Jahren mußten solche Fische zerstückelt und ins Wasser zurückgeworfen werden. Nicht eben sinnvoll.

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Hunter (18. März 2002)

Hi,

also, wenn ich demnächst untermaßige Fische fange, kann ich die ja alle vorm&acute; Kopp hauen und dem Fischereraufseher erzählen, dass die alle sonst leiden mussten, oder wie?

Das kanns&acute; ja wohl auch nicht sein, da ist der Missbrauch doch vorprogrammiert!

Das man leidende Fische besser tötet ist keine Frage, aber ob der Fischereiaufseher mir das Abkauft ist eine Andere. 

Untermaßige, verletzte Fische sollte man töten und *vergraben* !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Case (18. März 2002)

Tja, Hunter
man könnte alle verletzten , untermaßige Fische vergraben und solange weiterangeln bis man genug maßige hat. Aber ich weiß nicht so recht..? Ob es nicht doch besser wäre die kleinen, verletzten zu entnehmen, und dann eben aufzuhören wenn die maximale Stückzahl erreicht ist. Ich, für meinen Fall nimm jedenfalls lieber einen nicht lebensfähigen untermaßigen mit nach Hause anstatt ihn zu vergraben, und fang dafür einen maßigen weniger. 

Wer angelt schon wegen dem Fleisch..?
Case


----------



## zanderjan (18. März 2002)

@ Case 

Ich sehe das auch so würde mich warscheinlich auch so verhalten muß aber zugeben das Hunter da auch nicht unrecht hat es gibt genug schwarze Schafe da ist der mißbrauch wirklich vor programmiert.Ist halt alles nicht so einfach!

Gruß Zanderjan


----------



## Hunter (18. März 2002)

@ Case:
Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele untermaßige, verletzte Fische du so fängst?:q

Zitat von Case: "Ob es nicht doch besser wäre die kleinen, verletzten zu entnehmen, und dann eben aufzuhören wenn die maximale Stückzahl erreicht ist. Ich, für meinen Fall nimm jedenfalls lieber einen nicht lebensfähigen untermaßigen mit nach Hause anstatt ihn zu vergraben, und fang dafür einen maßigen weniger." 

Das habe ich aus deinem letzten Posting nicht so verstanden.  Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben! In den Gewässern in denen ich angle gibt es soweit keine Fangbegrenzungen der Stückzahl. (außer Forelle) Und deshalb meinte ich das mit dem missbrauch und den Fischereiaufsehern

Naja, ich hab’s&acute; zwar nicht dabeigeschrieben, aber einen untermaßigen Zander von 40cm würde ich natürlich nicht vergraben. :q Wenn ich jetzt aber ne Forelle von 15cm habe kommt das Vergraben schon eher in Frage.


Wenn der Fisch nicht gerade blutüberströmt ist, kann man den auch ohne weiteres schwimmen lassen, wenn er den Haken (kein Kunstköder!!) tief geschluckt hat. (Ausnahme: Zander, die halten nix aus) Einfach Vorfach kappen und wieder rein damit. Ich habe auch schon einen Hecht mit einem Kiemenbogen weniger schwimmengelassen und würde meinen Ar... darauf verwetten, das der heute noch lebt.

Und wo wir hier im Karpfenforum sind, die hängen sowieso (fast) immer ganz vorne und kommen eh wieder rein.:q (,wenn nicht gerade ein Kollege bettelnd vor einem kniet! :q)


----------



## nobby36 (18. März 2002)

Wegen dem Fleisch angeln schon einige.

Besonders gern angeln solche Fischräuber auch während der Raubfischschonzeiten auf "Aal" oder "Barsch". Seltsamerweise fangen sie dabei reihenweise "nicht mehr lebensfähige" Hechte und Zander.

Die einzige Möglichkeit für die Fischereiberechtigten ist also alle Köder, auf die regelmäßig Raubfische beißen, während der Schonzeit zu verbieten und das auch streng zu kontrollieren. 

Leiden also wie bei so manchen anderen Problemen auch wir ehrliche und waidgerechte Angler drunter, denn wir halten sich ja an die Regeln.

Manchmal kann man schon den Eindruck kriegen, dass der Anteil zweifelhafter Subjekte unter Anglern höher ist als im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt.


----------



## Case (19. März 2002)

@Hunter
Das sind nich viele untermaßige Fische die ich übers Jahr entnehme. In meinem Beispiel handelt es sich um einen sehr guten Forellenbach in dem der Fang von 4 Fischen am Tag erlaubt ist. Ich angle dort mit recht großen Ködern um Untermaßige erst gar nicht zu haken. Beißt trotzdem eine, hat diese nach dem aushängen praktisch keine Chance mehr zu überleben. Deshalb wird sie mitgenommen. Ich hab schon genug zurückgesetzte Forellen tot am Grund gesehen.
Wir sind hier im Karpfenforum. ich mag keine Karpfen mehr essen, deshalb hab ich das Karpfenangeln aufgegeben. Das ist ja wohl der richtige Weg.
Angeln wegen Fleisch.???? Ich hab mir das mal ausgerechnet. 1 Kilo Fisch kostet mich einiges über 40 Mark..! Ich könnte mir Grönlandlachs einfliegen lassen.

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Uli_Raser (20. März 2002)

Hi!
Warnendes Beispiel! :c 
In einem sehr bekannten See meiner Region gab es ein Jahr Hechte wie wild. Aus allen Echen sind sie gekommen und haben alles mitgenommen was gebissen hat. Seit seiner Zeit ist der Bestand tot. 
In der Elbe wird das durch die Fischer einfach geregelt. Auf den ausgegebenen Karten fehlt ausdrücklich die Berechtiging zum Töten nachhaltig verletzter Fische. Un die Wasserschutzpolizei macht starke Kontrollen. Alle die mit untermaßigen Fischen erwischt werden, haben ein echtes Problem. Ein Entkommen ist kaum möglich, denn wenn man das Boot sieht steht schon ein Streifenwagen hinterm Wall.
Vieleicht wäre das Grundsätzliche Verbot von Töten untermaßiger Fische eine Lösung. Es ist zwar nicht immer gut für den Fisch, aber das gezielte Angeln  :e  wie es hier beschrieben wurde lohnt damit nicht mehr.
Uli


----------



## til (20. März 2002)

Weil immer mal wieder was anderes behauptet wird: gehakte Fische haben eine sehr gute Überlebenschance, wenn man sie zurücksetzt. Dies wird durch zahlreiche Untersuchungen belegt. Und wer grundsätzlich keinen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen glaubt, dem kann ich sagen, dass ich schon buchstäblich hunderte von kleinen Fischen, mit Rute und Haken gefangen, mit nachhause ins Aquarium genommen hab, und die haben praktisch alle überlebt, trotz Transport im Gurkenglas auf dem Fahrrad. Und zwar waren das Weissfische, welche eigentlich als empfindlicher gelten als Raubfische: Brassen, Rotaugen, Barben, Nasen, Döbel, Elritzen, Güstern. Alle so in Länge bis knapp 10cm.
Also wieso auch immer Ihr Eure Fische abschlagt und mitnehmt, sagt bitte nicht, die wären eh gestorben, das stimmt einfach nicht. Wenn der Fisch nur im Maul gehakt ist, nicht blutet und nicht zu lange über Wasser war, ist die Überlebenschance bestimmt bei über 95%.
Noch dazu: selbst ein Fisch, der nach dem zurücksetzen stirbt, wird nur wieder am natürlichen Kreislauf teilnehmen, als Nahrung für Krebse und Bakterien etc.


----------



## zanderjan (20. März 2002)

Tja und was ist wenn der fisch nicht im Maul gehakt ist,Blutet und zu lange über Wasser war,was hat er dann für eine Überlebenschance????? :c  :c  :c


----------



## Carpman (20. März 2002)

ja wenn das mal alles so eintrifft... dann is wohl vorbei


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. März 2002)

Man kann sich das auch gaaaanz einfach machen:

Wer Fisch essen will soll das tun.

Wer Fisch nicht essen will der setzt eben zurück.

   :z  :z


----------



## zanderjan (20. März 2002)

:l  :l Auch richtig!!!!!!!!! :l  :l 
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Case (20. März 2002)

Oder noch einfacher:

wer Fisch essen will soll das tun,

wer keine essen will sollte aufhören welche zu fangen.

Mein ultimativ letzter Beitrag zu C&R
Case


----------



## til (20. März 2002)

Hey Case, Dein letztes Statement find ich nicht in Ordnung. Ich hab gute Gründe, Fische, die ich fange, wieder zurückzusetzen und Du hast mir da gar nichts vorzuschreiben  :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2002)

Zu c+r habe ich eigentlich in anderen Postinmgs schon genügend geschrieben, beim Durchlesen fiel mir das eine Posting von til auf, in dem er sich wundert, daß Fische am Zwilling besser hängen und weniger aussteigen als beim Drilling. 
Versuchs mal mit Einzelhaken, da steigen noch weniger aus (auch eine Empfehlung an die Pilkangler!!)
Je weniger "Hakenteil", sprich Spitzen, im Maul des Fisches sind, desto weniger Möglichkeiten hat er, den Haken auszuhebeln.
Kann man uch zum Beispiel gut bei Zandern sehen: Angelt man mit Wobblern mit Drillingen hat man wesentlich mehr Aussteiger als bei Gufis mit Einzelhaken.
Wichtig dabei: Der Einzelhaken muß groß genug und scharf wie die PEst sein. Empfehle da Owner Haken: Scharf wie NAchbars Lumpi.
Und wer den Widerhaken andrückt, verliert nicht mehr Fische, sondern fängt mehr, da der Haken einfacher im Fischmaul faßt.
Und daß man dann bei Bedarf den Fisch relativ ungefährdet zurücksetzen bzw. aus Versehen aus der Hand rutschen lassen kann, ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt.


----------



## wolf (21. März 2002)

Moin,


gaaaanz kurze Anmerkungen: 
1. Ob ein zurückgesetzter Fisch überlebt, hängt wohl auch davon ab, WER ihn in den Händen hatte. Ich denk da nur an diese idiotischen Sadisten in Funktionärsgnaden, die selbst in Lehrgängen zur Prüfung noch ausdrücklich auf überflüssige (folter-)Werkzeuge wie die RACHENSPERRE hinweisen...  

------------------------------------

2. Wer Fisch essen will - bitte. Guten Appetit... (ich lasse mich auch ganz gern einladen ;-)))  Aber ich denke, gerade kleine Fische schmecken besser und hinterlassen auch keine "Lücke" im Gewässer. 
Wer allen Ernstes solchen Unsinn verzapft, dass etwa große Hechte als Gewässerschädlinge ausgemerzt gehören und ähnlichen Quark, der könnte seine Inkompetenz gar nicht besser beweisen.

-----------------------------------------


3. Catch and Kill kann Gewässer ruinieren. WER Raubfische killt, sollte das Gleiche auch mit Weißfischen tun, sonst versaut er die Gewässer - und das nicht nur für sich selbst.

Kleines Beispiel, ganz langsam zum Mitdenken:
Beginnt mit reichl. Hecht in der Tiefkühltruhe.
- Hechte tot = mehr Rotaugen.
Folge: Mehr Rotaugen = weniger Wasserflöhe (zooplankton)
Folge: Weniger Wasserflöhe = mehr Algen (Phytoplanton) 
Folge: Mehr Algen = Wasser wird trüber
Folge: Trübes Wasser = höhere Pflanzen gehen zurück, Sichttiefe wird geringer
Folge: noch mehr Algen, noch mehr Algen, Sauerstoffmangel, Kurz: aus einem einst klaren Gewässer kann leicht eine "Brühe" werden, wenn a) die Raubfische totgeschlagen werden, b) keiner die Brassen u Rotaugen entnimmt und c), wenn der Verein auch noch Karpfen besetzt. Klasse. Und dann gibt man dem Kormoran die Schuld, weil keine Hechte mehr aufkommen. 


Denkt wenigstens nach, was ihr das macht. Und das gilt für uns alle. Dogmen können wir nicht gebrauchen.

Nix mit "basta!".  

Was am Forellenbach und auf der Ostsee richtig ist, muß es noch lange nicht im Hecht-Schleie-See.

Guten Appetit!
wolf


----------



## Case (21. März 2002)

Aberaber Til..
Was bitte hab ich Dir vorgeschrieben.?

Wenn Du gute Gründe hast Fische zurückzusetzen,
warum fängst Du die dann erst.?

 :l 
Case


----------



## hecht24 (21. März 2002)

bleibt mal locker maedels
denke das jeder selber wissen muss was er macht
 :q  :q


----------



## til (21. März 2002)

@Case:
Ich fange Fische, weil mir Angeln Spass macht, was dagegen?
Wenn Du jeden (massigen) Fisch tötest, den Du fängst, ist das Deine Sache, aber wenn Du sagst, wer Fische zurücksetzt, sollte nicht Angeln, find ich das schon intolerant. Es ist als würde ich sagen, wer Fische nachhause nimmt, sollte nicht Angeln, sondern sein Essen im Supermarkt holen, oder so.
Ich erklär Dir auch gerne meine Gründe fürs Zurücksetzen anhand von einem Beispiel:
Ich angle an einem Forellenbach, an dem pro Tag 3 Forellen und pro Saison 35 Forellen entnommen werden dürfen. Würde jedes Mitglied probieren, diese Limiten zu erreichen, wären ab April keine massigen Forellen mehr da (womit natürlich auch diese Limiten etwas fragwürdig scheinen). Etwa ab August würden dann vielleicht vereinzelte Untermassige das Fangmass (28cm) erreichen und auch gleich mitgenommen, falls dann noch wer angelt. Ich will aber nicht nur knapp massige Fische fangen, sondern hab gerne auch mal einen von 40cm oder grösser an der Angel. Zum Glück denken auch andere so (leider zuwenige), so dass man doch hin und wieder ein grössere Forelle fängt. Manche Leute stellen dann einfach ein &acute;persöhnliches Mindestmass&acute; auf, andere machens so wie ich, setzen mehrheitlich zurück und nehmen vielleicht ab und zu einen Portionenfisch mit.
Der Bach ist sozusagen hinterm Haus (500m) und ich gehe gerne ein paar Stunden Fischen, um ein wenig auszuspannen, auch wenn ich keine Fische mitnehmen will. Den gesetzlichen Zwang massige Fische zu entnehmen gibts bei uns zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2002)

Die Gewässer sind viel zu unterschiedlich als daß man verallgemeinern könnte ob Entnahme oder nicht.
Absoluter Unsinn ist die gesetzliche Regelung, jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen zu müssen.
Je nach Gewässer und Fischvorkommen ist das je nach Fischart unterschiedlich zu beurteilen.
Deswegen sollte man danach trachten, die Gesetzgeber dazu zu bringen, solche Regelungen den Gewässerpächtern/Besitzern vor Ort (gerne auch mit wissenschaftlichem Beistand) zu überlassen.
Oder wie soll ein Regierungsfuzzi, der Wasser nur vom Zähneputzen her kennt, beurteilen wie die Situation vor Ort aussieht?
Und letzendlich liegt es in der Verantwortung jedes einzelnen Anglers, wie er das für sich hält.
Würde es eine vernünftige gesetzliche Regelung geben, hätten wir sicher auch nicht diese Diskussion hier.
Solange für die Politik, getrrieben von dem Umwelt/Tierschutzverbänden,  der einzig vernünftige Grund zum Angeln der Verzehr der Fische ist, braucht man sich über solche  Regelungen auch nicht zu wundern. 
Sollen die Tierschützer doch lieber an den von ihnen angepachteten Gewässern vernünftig wirtschaften, statt sie verlanden zu lassen oder als Futterplatz für Kormorane zu nutzen, dann wäre sowohl für die Natur wie auch für die Angler mehr gewonnen.


----------



## zanderjan (22. März 2002)

@ Till

Wieso meinst du das case intollerant ist es ist nun mal seine Meinung (die auch meine ist).Angeln ist nun mal erfunden worden um das was man da aus dem wasser zieht zu Essen und nicht dazu die langeweile totzuschlagen.Das Beispiel mit dem Supermarkt finde ich da überhaupt nicht passend.Und wenn du dich entspannen willst dann häng doch einfach keinen Haken an die Schnur dann müßen die Fische wenigstens nicht aus einer laune raus leiden.

Gruß Zanderjan


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. März 2002)

Ich denke Angeln is mehr Hobby als Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Aber macht doch was ihr wollt, weil diese Diskusion ja doch zu keinem Ergebnis führt.:e

Ich finde immer noch, dass jeder selber wissen muss, ob er C&R macht oder nicht.   :c


----------



## zanderjan (22. März 2002)

Kann ja auch jeder selber wissen.
Das Board ist ja da damit jeder seine Meinung zu einem Thema schreiben kann.
Oder???;+


----------



## til (22. März 2002)

@Jan
Jedem seine Meinung. Aber wenn sich Deine Meinung darauf bezieht, was ich machen soll, ist meine Meinung, dass das intolerant ist.
Ansonsten habe ich übrigens keine Probleme mit dieser Diskussion und habe nicht vor irgendwelche Feindschaften zu Dir oder Case oder sonstwem aufzubauen #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2002)

Weil ich auch nicht will, daß es hier zum Streit kommt:
Verschiedene Standpunkte kann man ausdiskutieren, man sollte aber nicht andere bevormunden oder zu einer Meinung zwingen wollen.
Ich persönlich praktiziere sowohl c+r wie auch die Entnahme ,und zwar von Gewässer zu Gewässer und Fischart zu Fischart unterschiedlich, je nach Situation vor Ort. 
Dies sollten wir allen Anglern zugestehen, daß sie sich selbst entscheiden können und lieber dafür arbeiten, daß unsinnige gesetzliche Regelungen so verändert werden, daß jeder Angler guten Gewissens sich darin wiederfinden kann.
Deswegen auch noch mal die Bitte:
Diskussion und auch (sachlicher) Streit ja, bitte aber nicht persönlich werden.


----------



## brockmaster (22. März 2002)

Hi Leute,
jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dieser wohl nicht endenden Diskusion dazu geben.
Ich glaube, daß einige zu blauäugig an die Sache herangehen. Zwischen den beiden Extremen- alles mitnehmen und alles wieder reinschmeißen- bewegen sich doch die allermeisten von uns! Die C+R- Gegner genau so wie die Befürworter! Was macht den der C+R- Gegner, wenn er einen untermaßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen läßt? Er macht behördlich sanktioniertes Catch und Release! Oder gibt es hier einen, der noch keinen Untermaßigen gefangen hat? 
Vergleicht doch einfach mal die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße in den einzelnen Bundesländern. Da wird schnell klar, wie willkürlich und unvernünftig derartige Vorschriften oft sind. Wenn nun ein Angler der Meinung ist, daß der eine oder andere Fisch noch ein bischen schwimmen sollte, was ist dagegen zu sagen?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Case (22. März 2002)

@til
niemand hier hat Dir gesagt was Du machen sollst. Es ist jedes Einzelnen Entscheidung was er mit seinen Fängen macht. Aber ich denke auch, dass ein Weiterführen dieser Diskussion zu keinem schlüssigen Ende führt. Natürlich wollen wir hier keine Feindschaften aufbauen..das wär ja Quatsch. Jan und ich werden unser Fänge mitnehmen, Du vielleicht zurücksetzen.. In paar Jahren werden wir sehen wie sich unsere Bäche entwickelt haben. 

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## nobby36 (22. März 2002)

Solange jemand seine Fische entnimmt, um sie selbst zu verwerten und erst dann wieder angelt, wenn er wieder Bedarf hat, kann man wohl wenig dagegen einwenden.

Wenn jemand aber jeden Fisch plattmacht, dann verzeifelt versucht den größten Teil im Nachbarn- und Bekanntenkreis loszuwerden, seine Kühltruhe mit vollstapelt und zum Schluß doch einiges in den Müll schmeißt, dann kann ich das nicht gut heißen. Solche "Angler" gibts auch.

Oder welche, die ihre überzähligen Fänge verhökern.

Und jede Menge, die fast nen Anfall kriegen, wenn jemand nen großen Karpfen oder sogar Hecht wieder schwimmen lässt, ihn gleich beim Vorstand anschwärzen, selber aber jeden "Schleimbeutel" buchstäblich wieder reinschmeißen, weil man die grätigen Dinger nicht brauchen kann.

Das gesunde Mittelmaß erscheint mir da wesentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## wolf (23. März 2002)

Ach ja:

Wie wirkt sich denn der deutsche Sonderweg im Vergleich mit europäischen Recht aus?

Die Briten, Holländer, Franzosen etc. werden diesen Quark doch nie mitmachen.


----------



## zanderjan (23. März 2002)

@ Till 

Na also wenn du meinst das sich meinen Meinung darauf bezieht was du machen sollst,na bitte.Dann darf man in Zukunft ja nicht mehr richtig Diskutieren wenn sich jeder gleich bedroht fühlt.Meine Güte so ist das halt ich will auch keine streit, nur wenn Diskutiert wird dann richtig, so wie jeder Denkt sonst ist es nur geheuchelt.So sehe ich das und jetzt last uns über das thema diskutieren und nicht rum Heulen  :c  :c  :c ,das macht viel mehr spass.


----------



## Guest (25. März 2002)

Wer bringt mehr Nachwuchs 1Fisch von 2Pfd. oder 1Fisch von 20 Pfd.,somit wäre für mich die Sache von C&R erledigt.Petri Heil Jeneu :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2002)

Da das Thema gerade wieder aktuell (MaBe`s Thread im &quot;Allgemeinen) wird, hab ich das kurz mal hochgeholt.


----------



## Tinsen (6. November 2002)

ich mag was der til sagt.

der wolf hat gesprochen !  :q 

und ansonsten gibt es lange untersuchungen, daß fische keinen schmerz (wie z.b. wir menschen) empfinden können, weil ihnen dazu das nötige bewußtsein fehlt. und auch zappeln tun sie aus anderen gründen. in diesem sinne quält ein c&r-angler auch keinen fisch, da dieser ebend keine schmerzen hat....


----------



## Mühle (6. November 2002)

@ tinsen

immer noch sehr sehr streitig!!! Das Problem ist, dass diese Studien mal von der einen, mal von der anderen Seite finanziert werden und somit das Ergebnis der jeweiligen Erhebung schon vorher feststeht!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Tinsen (6. November 2002)

@mühle:

tja keine ahnung.

für mich als laien klingt es aber schlüssig, daß schmerz ein bewußtsein vorraussetzt. bewußtsein wird in einer ganz bestimmten hirnregion &quot;erzeugt&quot;. diese region wurde beim fisch im laufe der evolution nicht weiterentwickelt. er hat statt dessen eine andere entwicklung (z.b. seitenlinie, die wir menschen ja nun nicht haben - ich zumindest habe die bei mir noch nicht gefunden-) durchgemacht.

kurz: dem fisch fehlt(!) das gebiet im gehirn, wo bewußtsein und somit schmerz erzeugt wird.

das schmerz an bewußtsein gekoppelt ist, zeigen vielleicht folgende beispiele.

1. motivationsseminar-leiter / hypnose-tüpen  :q lassen leute über scherben oder glühende kohle laufen

2. irgendwelche durchgeknallten inder stechen sich nadeln oder sonstwas in alle (!) körperteile. ich habe im zdf eine reportage gesehen, da hat sich so ein tüp die zunge durchstochen mit einer nadel, die spitze der zunge abgeschnitten, diese mit der nadel in der luft rumgefächert und dann wieder angehalten, so daß die zunge wieder in ordnung war.

3. shaolin-mönche machen diverse faxen....

in o.g. beispielen verstehen es die leute ihr bewußtsein durch konzentration oder andere mir nicht ergründliche möglichkeiten &quot;abzustellen&quot; und dadurch keinen schemerz zu erleiden. nerven haben diese menschen auch (wie natürlcih auch unsere fische) nur die information, welche die nerven übertragen, werden nicht &quot;empfangen&quot;, da es den empfänger nicht gibt (fisch) oder der &quot;ausgeschaltet&quot; ist (inder).

diese argumentation ist für mich schlüssig! von wem sie bezahlt wird, ob sie endgültig bewiesen werden kann ist mir dabei eigentlich egal.

ich weiß nur somit für MICH, daß der fisch nicht leidet und ich ihn (wenn ich es will und er nicht verletzt ist) zurücksetzen kann.


----------



## Mühle (6. November 2002)

@ tinsen

Dein Vergleich der Fische mit den Indern gefällt mir. :q  :q 

Klar klingt auch solch eine Argumentation logisch. Früher wurde ja eher damit argumentiert, der Fisch verfüge im Maulbereich nicht über genügend Nerven, um wirklich Schmerz in diesen Partien zu empfinden, so dass ein kunstgerecht im vorderen Maulbreich gehakter Fisch demnach keine Schmerzen empfinden dürfe. 
Nunja, ich denke die Diskussion über das Schmerzempfinden der Fische ist solange müßig, bis nicht zweifelsfrei das eine oder das andere bewiesen ist. Für mich als naturwissenschaftlich weitgehend Unbedarften war es vom Gefühl her nur immer logischer, dass ein Fisch, der z.B. tief gschluckt hat und dem der Haken z.B. im Magen sitzt, dabei auch Schmerzen empfindet. Schmerz ist immerhin auch ein Anlass des Selbsterhaltungstrieb. Warum sonst sollte der Beutefisch vor einem Raubfisch flüchten, wenn er keine Schmerzen zu fürchten hätte. Die weise Einsicht, dass er durch den im hiermit bevorstehenden Tod keine Nachkommen mehr zeugen könnte und auf diesem Wege seiner ihm von Gott übertragenen ureigensten Aufgabe des Beitragens zum Fortbestand seiner Art nicht mehr nachkommen könnte, wird es wohl nicht sein...  
Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube weder das eine noch das andere, bis es nicht feststeht. Ausschlaggebend ist für mich viel mehr folgendes: Obwohl ich selbst für mich gesehen kein Anhänger von C&R bin, ist mir ein Catch &Releaser, der die Fische mit Respekt behandelt, tausendmal lieber als einer, der die Fische entnimmt und sie anstatt abzuschlagen und mit Kehlstich zu versehen, hinter sich ins Gras schmeißt, seine Rute neu montiert und den Fisch an Land ersticken lässt. Sowas gibt es leider immer noch...
Wenn die Einstellung zum Fisch stimmt, braucht man denke ich über C&R gar nicht lange zu diskutieren. Ich jedenfalls komme mit beidem zu Recht!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Tinsen (6. November 2002)

@ mühle:

ich kann das biologisch nun nicht nachhaltig erklären, aber ich denke, daß selbsterhaltungstrieb und schmerz zwei unterschiedliche dinge sind.

den selbsterhaltungstrieb will ich dem fisch ja gar nicht streitig machen.

nur denke ich, daß die plötze den hecht sieht oder ihn anders als gefahr wahrnimmt und abhaut OHNE schermzen zu empfinden. sie haut aus anderen gründen ab. (eventuell muß sie ja noch den müll runterbringen .... :q )


----------



## schroe (6. November 2002)

Hallo Tinsen,

deine Schmerz/Bewußtseins-Theorie hinkt gewaltig. 
Sie ist schlichtweg falsch, zumindest nach dem Stand der Humanmedizin.  

Ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, kann ich nicht sagen. Habe aber, genau wie du auch eine Theorie. Schauen wir uns andere &quot;niedrigere&quot; Wirbeltiere an. Hund, Katze, Maus. Jedes dieser Tiere hat ein Schmerzempfinden (wissenschaftlich unbestritten). Jedes aber ein anders Ausgeprägtes. Ein Hund kann mit Verletzungen überleben und weiter agieren, die in vergleichbarer Form auf den Menschen übertragen, zum Tode führen würden. Ein kräftiger &quot;Klaps&quot; ist für Hunde nicht selten eine Belobigung oder eine Spielaufforderung. Der selbe &quot;Klaps&quot; in die selbe Körperregion beim Menschen hätte vielleicht schon eine Krümmung vor Schmerzen ausgelöst. Wird der &quot;Klaps&quot; nun stärker, jault auch der Hund. Dieser kann also auch Schmerzen empfinden.

Einfacher gesagt, nehme ich den Fischen nicht gänzlich die Fähigkeit zur Schmerzempfindung. Es wird deutlich abgeschwächter und anders lokalisiert sein als das Meinige, aber bestimmt vorhanden sein.


----------



## Hummer (6. November 2002)

Ich finde Tinsens Theorie zwingender als Deine, Schroe. Es geht doch gerade darum, Fische nicht nach dem Stand der Humanmedizin zu beurteilen.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## schroe (6. November 2002)

@ Hummer,
richtig,

Tinsen spannt die Parallele, nicht ich.
Die Humanmed. Gesichtspunkte sind nachgewiesen.
Auf das Tier bezogen spreche ich von meiner Theorie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

Schmerzempfinden läßt sich meines Wissens weder nachweisen noch in Abrede stellen bei Fischen.

Ist ja aber auch eigentlich egal: Jeder sollte zu jeder Zeit verantwortungvoll mit der Natur umgehen.

Wäre Schmerzempfinden oder Streß das einzige Kriterium, müßten wir uns langsam überlegen, ob wir überhaupt noch was essen dürfen.

Denn wer weiß ob z.B. Pflanzen beim Ernten (= Töten!!) Schmerzen oder Streß empfinden???

Zumindest wurde nachgewiesen, daß in Pflanzen in Situationen, in denensie gefährdet sind, Reaktionen zeigen.

Und wer beurteilt, welche Lebensform &quot;wertvoler&quot; ist: Pflanzen, &quot;niedere&quot; Tiere, Säugetiere oder der Mensch??

Wer schwingt sich also zum Richter darüber auf, welche Lebensform man wie behandeln sol/darf oder welche Lebensform zur Ernährung von anderen Lebensformen dienen darf??

Gesunder Menschenverstand und Verantwortungsgefühl bringt einen da sicher weiter als Wissenschaft, die müssen eh alle paar Tage den Wissenstand mit den eneusten Forschungsergebnissen erweitern. Aber immer ist der neueste Stand derjenige, nach dem zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt Entscheidungen getroffen werden.

Ich geh angeln weil mir das Spaß macht und weil das wie sammeln und jagen beim Menschen als Allesfresser auch so angelegt ist.


----------



## schroe (6. November 2002)

hm, 
schreibe wohl nicht sehr verständlich.

@Thomas,
genau das wollte ich sagen. 
Wenn jemand davon ausgeht, der Fisch habe generell keine Schmerzen, so ist es naheliegender, dass die Rücksichtnahme ausbleiben könnte. &quot;Spielt ja keine Rolle, kann der ja ab&quot;.
Ist ein Rückschluß.

Von wissenschaftl. Nachweis, bez. auf den Fisch habe ich nichts geschrieben.

Wenn du den wiss. Nachweis bei Hund, Katze, Maus meinst, hast du schon einmal einer Katze auf den Schwanz getreten?
Der von dir geforderte Menschenverstand wird zu dem Ergebnis kommen, &quot;mensch das hat weh getan&quot;. Auch ohne wiss. Nachweis.


----------



## el.perca (6. November 2002)

Also ich finde Tinsens Theorie einfach super !!!
Jeder, der sich noch irgendwelche Gedanken um Fische und ihr Schmerzempfinden gemacht hat, kann diese Skrupel nun bequem wie ein Mäntelchen an der Garderobe ablegen.
Ist doch toll !!!
Warum führen wir denn den lebenden KöFi nicht wieder ein und spicken ihn mit Haken durch Wirbelsäule oder durch den Kopf   -   damit er auch gut beim Distanzwurf hält. Er spürt es ja eh nicht, weil ... David Copperfield (ist er Inder oder Shaolin ??) schreit ja auch nicht, wenn er sich auf der Bühne zersägt oder durchbohrt.
So, mal wieder Schluss machen mit lustig und zurück zur Praxis.
Die Worte von Mühle ...



> Ausschlaggebend ist für mich viel mehr folgendes: Obwohl ich selbst für mich gesehen kein Anhänger von C&R bin, ist mir ein Catch &Releaser, der die Fische mit Respekt behandelt, tausendmal lieber als einer, der die Fische entnimmt und sie anstatt abzuschlagen und mit Kehlstich zu versehen, hinter sich ins Gras schmeißt, seine Rute neu montiert und den Fisch an Land ersticken lässt. Sowas gibt es leider immer noch...



Finde ich sehr passend und kann mich daran nur anschließen.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Rossitc (6. November 2002)

*C&R*



> _Original von el.perca _
> Also ich finde Tinsens Theorie einfach super !!!
> Jeder, der sich noch irgendwelche Gedanken um Fische und ihr Schmerzempfinden gemacht hat, kann diese Skrupel nun bequem wie ein Mäntelchen an der Garderobe ablegen.
> Ist doch toll !!!
> ...


----------



## Hummer (6. November 2002)

> Also ich finde Tinsens Theorie einfach super !!!
> Jeder, der sich noch irgendwelche Gedanken um Fische und ihr Schmerzempfinden gemacht hat, kann diese Skrupel nun bequem wie ein Mäntelchen an der Garderobe ablegen.
> Ist doch toll !!!
> Warum führen wir denn den lebenden KöFi nicht wieder ein und spicken ihn mit Haken durch Wirbelsäule oder durch den Kopf - damit er auch gut beim Distanzwurf hält. Er spürt es ja eh nicht, weil ... David Copperfield (ist er Inder oder Shaolin ??) schreit ja auch nicht, wenn er sich auf der Bühne zersägt oder durchbohrt.



Das ist mir zu billig! Hier wird eine ernstzunehmende Theorie nicht mit Argumenten widerlegt, sondern mit dem moralischen Holzhammer niedergemacht. Das hat schon fast Peta-Niveau.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## el.perca (6. November 2002)

> _Original von Hummer _
> 
> 
> > Also ich finde Tinsens Theorie einfach super !!!
> ...



Hi Hummer,
was soll daran billig sein ??
Etwas krass ausgedrückt vielleicht, aber das mit Absicht.
... und dass Du den indischen Fakir als „ernstzunehmende Theorie“ ansiehst, ... naja, ist Dein Ding. 
Ich tue das nicht.
Wir bereiten den Fischen beim Angeln zweifellos gewisse Qualen, Stress oder wie immer man es ausdrücken will. Oder glaubt vielleicht einer der Fisch zappelt und flieht nur, damit wir einen schönen Drill haben ??
Dies alles ist aber Natur. Und wir müssen das eben in kauf nehmen wenn wir unser Hobby ausüben wollen.
Wenn ich (generell gesprochen) damit nicht zurechtkommen würde, dann müsste ich mir natürlich irgendwelche Geschichten zurechtlegen wie : „Fische empfinden keine Schmerzen, weil .... !!!“

Nur um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden:
Jeder Fisch, ob groß oder klein, gehört mit größtmöglicher Sorgfalt und Vorsicht behandelt.
Das gehakt werden und der Drill gehört immer dazu, aber weitergehende „unannehmlichkeiten“ (nennen wir es mal so) muss man keinem Fisch antun.
Wer es trotzdem tut, nun, dies ist ein freies Land. Und wenn man es mit den Gesetzen und seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, dann soll es mir auch recht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

> Jeder Fisch, ob groß oder klein, gehört mit größtmöglicher Sorgfalt und Vorsicht behandelt.


Sach ich doch: Gesunder Menschenverstand bringt am meisten, entscheiden muß sowieso jeder selbst.

PS: Daqs mit dem Zitat oben sollte man auch mal den Berufsfischern nahebringen, wo Fische masenweise in NEtzen ersticken dürfen ohne daß da scheinbar jemand ein schlechtes GEwissen hat. 

Umso mehr freut mich die Diskussion hier, da das zeigt daß sich Angler immerhin GEdanken machen.

Mehr als man von vielen anderen Gruppen sagen kann.


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2002)

Hi Boardies!
Da es ja nun zwei mal im Board die Diskussion zu C+R gibt und ich mich schon im anderen Forum geäussert habe, möchte ich mich hier nur ganz kurz  zu Wort melden. Ich akzeptiere all eure Meinungen, was den Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch betrifft. Ich persöhnlich werde diese Form des C+R weiterbetreiben, da ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Wenn man sich richtig darüber Gedanken macht reden wir hier über das reine Karpfen und Wallerangeln. In welcher anderen Kategorie werden schon Fische jenseitz der 30 Pfund gefangen? Und wer schlägt schon gern solch einem Kameraden den Schädel ein und sticht ihn danach ab?
Es tut mir leid euch zu sagen, dass ich da nicht eimal tatenlos zusehen könnte.
Aber deswegen bin ich auch hier im Anglerboard und nicht in einem Spezimenforum.
Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Forellenfreund (6. November 2002)

@  Hummer .... 

Tach erstma hummer.....


Zitatas ist mir zu billig! Hier wird eine ernstzunehmende Theorie nicht mit Argumenten widerlegt, sondern mit dem moralischen Holzhammer niedergemacht. Das hat schon fast Peta-Niveau. 

--------------

Naja ... finde auch das ein wenig zu sehr auf sarkastischer Art diskuttiert wurde in dem von Dir zitierten Posting .

Allerdings finde ich es ebenso falsch über solche Theorien zu sprechen und Sie als ernstzunehmend zu bezeichnen.


Für einige leichtgläubige könnte das doch wirklich ein Aufruf sein Fisch wie ein Stück Holz zu behandeln .
Fühlt ja nix.....


Ohne jetzt auch den moralische Holzhammer zu schwingen.   :g  :g 

Was maßen wir uns an für Theorien über die Gefühlswelt eines Lebewesens zu spekulieren.
Wir werden es einfach niemals ( zumindest in absehbarer Zeit  :q  :q  ) genau sagen können wie ein Fisch nun wirklich fühlt... ob und überhaupt.

Wenn ich irgendwann mal Kinder habe würde ich diesen auch bestimmt nicht diese Theorie als Lebensweisheit mit auf den Weg geben. Auch wenn es vieleicht so sein könnte.


Ich habe in dem anderen thraed im allgemeinen schon einiges geschrieben , darum will ich mich jetzt hier kurz halten .


Wie einige schon gesagt haben ... möglichst soviel Leid wie möglich vermeiden dann hat man ein viel schöneres Gefül beim angeln.................


Cheers....


Sven


----------



## til (6. November 2002)

Leute, es wird Zeit für ein Bisschen Nachhilfe in Bio  :q 


> Warum sonst sollte der Beutefisch vor einem Raubfisch flüchten, wenn er keine Schmerzen zu fürchten hätte.


Über Schmerz lässt sich vielleicht streiten, aber ich denke von Furcht sollte man bei Fischen wirklich nicht reden. Es sind Reflexe, so wie du blinzelst, wenn dir jemand mit der Hand vorm Gesicht rumfuchtelt.

Und jetzt kommts noch ganz dick


> Schauen wir uns andere &quot;niedrigere&quot; Wirbeltiere an. Hund, Katze, Maus.


Und was sind dann höhere Wirbeltiere? Giraffen?
Die genannten Tiere sind alles Säugetiere, und somit der &quot;höchsten&quot; Klasse(?) der Wirbeltier zuzuordnen. Darunter folgen in absteigender Reihenfolge: Vögel, Reptilien, Amphibien, Fische. Alles andere sind keine Wirbeltiere.
Der Fisch ist also das primitivste Wirbeltier und sein Empfinden ist bestimmt nicht mit dem von Säugetieren gleichzusetzen.

P.S @schroe: aber was du sonst geschrieben hast finde ich sehr vernünftig. 



> Wenn man sich richtig darüber Gedanken macht reden wir hier über das reine Karpfen und Wallerangeln. In welcher anderen Kategorie werden schon Fische jenseitz der 30 Pfund gefangen?


Hecht? Lachs? Huchen? Dorsch? Zander? Nilbarsch? Heilbutt? etc.


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2002)

Hi Til!
Ich weiss natürlich auch, dass es schwerere Fische wie den Karpfen und den Waller gibt. Aber das reine C+R Angeln bezieht sich ja doch auf die Karpfenangelei in den heimischen Gewässern. Für mich gibt es nichts schöneres einen Grossen Karpfen zurückzusetzen, den dann eure Kinder und Enkelkinder auch noch fangen können.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## schroe (6. November 2002)

Danke til,

das P.S. gebe ich gerne zurück.

Das &quot;niedrigere&quot; bezog ich auf das Verhältnis zum Menschen.


----------



## Tinsen (6. November 2002)

moin,

irgendwie hat das was mit sender und empfänger nicht gefunzt...

ich vertrete selbstverständlich die ansicht, daß man lebewesen (ok bei spinnen mache ich da eine ausnahme) mit respect behandeln sollte. das tue ich auch beim angeln. ich handle also nicht nach besagter &quot;toter holzstock-methode&quot;. soll heißen, daß ich trotz glaubens an ein nicht vorhandenes schmerzbewußtsein beim fisch diesen in die ecker werfe, auf ihm rumtreten, die schleimhaut abkratze und ihn dann zurücksetze.

er wird so schonen wie möglich behandelt, egal ob er danach abgeschlagen oder zurückgesetzt wird!

etwas gegenteiliges habe ich auch nie in (übrigens nicht meiner) theorie gesagt.

es geht hier vielmehr genau darum, daß angelgegner fischempfinden ebend gerade mit der humanmedizin vergleichen. die ist schlichtweg falsch.

genauso falsch ist es (hallo schroe  #h ) &quot;fischbiologie&quot; mit &quot;hunde und katzenbiologie&quot; zu vergleichen. wie til es schon sagte sind das alles ganz verschiedene evolutiosstufen mit den unterschiedlichsten aber auch gleichen merkmalsausprägungen. im übrigen habe ich auch nicht behauptet, daß ein hund keinen schmerz verspürt.

und die anspielung auf copperfield ist ja nun total daneben. mit meinen fakiren etc. wollte ich nur bildlich darstellen, wie bewußtsein und schmerz zusammenhängen. weil biologisch gesehen ist mein fakir mit mir gleich. nur ich kann mir nicht die zunge abschneiden ohne in ohnmacht oder tot umzufallen.

kurz und bündig zum abschluß:

ich will nur die gegenargumentation zu c&r-gegnern erbringen, die behaupten c&r-angler würden dem fisch durch ihr tun unnötige SCHMERZEN bereiten.

das tuen sie ebend aus o.g. grund nicht. trotzdem glaube ich schon, daß sie ihnen streß zuführen. ob dieser nun weniger, gleich oder schädlicher als schmerz ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

ps: was mich im übrigen etwas wundert ist, daß in solchen diskussionen immer die totalen moralapostel durchkommen. nur schmerz, streß, qualen ...alles so schlimm und übel.

wenn das leute sagen würden, die nicht angeln kann ich das ja irgendwie verstehen, aber von anglern solch worte ? wenn ihr euch solche enorme sorgen macht, dann solltet ihr meiner meinung nach gar nicht angeln, sondern die kreatur fisch in ihrem natürlichen leben lassen (und am leben lassen). 

aber gebt es doch zu: der kick beim biß und drill macht euch doch auch geil und an streß beim fisch denkt ihr in diesem moment nicht.


----------



## Mühle (7. November 2002)

Nunja, wie schon gesagt lehne ich C&R für mich persönlich strikt ab, und habe dem entsprechend meine Angelei auch darauf ausgelegt, nur Fische zu fangen, die ich verwerten kann (wozu im übrigen durchaus Brassen und Rotaugen in ausreichender Menge gehören). 
Einen Karpfen würde ich diesem Ansatz folgend nie entnehmen, da ich ihn einfach nicht kulinarisch verwerten könnte ( andere mögen da anderer Meinung sein)!
Was ich aber nie machen würde, ist, gezielt auf einen Fisch zu gehen, von dem ich von vorneherein weiß, dass ich ihn generell nicht entnehmen werde. Denn das hieße für mich: Angeln um des Anglens willen! Und das ist für mich indiskutabel, denn im Gegenteil zum Computerspiel haben wir es immerhin noch mit Lebewesen zu tun! 
Sicher ist es der Jagdtrieb, der uns zum Fischen ans Gewässer treibt. Dass keiner von uns den gefangenen Fisch als Nahrungsgrundlage braucht, ist ebenso richtig!
Wie wollen wir aber das Angeln gegenüber der Außenwelt rechtfertigen, wenn uns dieser Sinn abhanden gekommen ist und die Agler ihren Fisch nur zum Spaß drillen wollen. Ein gewisses Unbehagen bei den Nichtanglern finde ich da nur folgerichtig.

Zum Schluß noch eine Frage an die C&R-Vertreter: Die Idealvorstellung eines C&R-praktizierenden Anglers müsste doch eigentlich genau die sein, dass der Karpfen ganz knapp vor dem Kescher freikommt. Warum ärgert ihr, die ihr den Karpfen mit 100%iger Sicherheit sowieso wieder zurückgesetzt hättet, Euch darüber? Den Drill habt ihr doch gehabt!?! Oder ist es vielleicht doch ein wenig die gekränkte Eitelkeit, das obligatorische Foot mit dem Großkarpfen (gibt es nicht ohnehin nicht schon genug davon) gemacht haben zu können???  

Gruß Mühle


----------



## schroe (7. November 2002)

Hallo tinsen #h ,
du hast es dir selbst beantwortet. 
Evolutionsstufen heißt das Zauberwort #h . Alles ist voneinander irgendwie abhängig, steht mit allem in Beziehung und baut aufeinander auf. Eben wie eine Treppe.
Jede einzelne Stufe vervollständigt die Treppe. Bringen wir die einzelnen Stufen nicht in Verbindung, wirds keine Treppe (oder Äste an einem Baum, Stammbaum). 
Thomas hats gesagt, hier hilft keine Beweisführung von Lobbyisten (die Schädlichkeit von HF Wellen und die Klimaveränderungen durch Abgase werden auch noch hundert Jahre nicht einstimmig akzeptiert werden), der Menschenverstand und die Herleitung von Zusammenhängen ist hier gefragt. 
Die eine Stufe kennt man und kann sie beurteilen (der Mensch), nun gehen wir die Treppe herunter (Mensch,Affe,...) beobachten und bewerten. Dabei sind wir auf unser eigenes Urteilsvermögen angewiesen. Stufe für Stufe nähern wir uns dem Fisch. Es ist kein Zufall, dass wir viele genetische Gemeinsamkeiten und eine nahezu gleiche Körperdichte haben wie dieser, nein, ist es nicht (Das Leben der Wirbeltiere ist wohl im Wasser entstanden).
Gut, wir sind jetzt beim Fisch. Haben festgestellt, der Fisch ist doch in Verbindung zu setzen, wenngleich nicht in jeder Beziehung physiologisch.
Dann schauen wir uns die Sinnhaftigkeit von Wahrnehmung an. 
Sie gibt uns, wie auch dem Tier die Möglichkeit unsere Umgebung zu interpretieren. Nahrung aufzufinden, Partner zur Fortpflanzung auszuwählen, Gefahren zu entdecken und diesen aus dem Wege zu gehen. Alles der Selbsterhaltung (höchste Priorität) dienlich (keine Evolution ohne Wahrnehmung und Interaktion mit der Umwelt).
Jetzt sind wir bei der Fähigkeit Schmerzen (Form der Wahrnehmung) zu empfinden. Schmerzen sind nicht irgend etwas, keine Laune der Natur). Sie schützen uns, wie auch Tiere. Lebenswichtige Lernprozesse werden durch Schmerzwahrnehmung manifestiert (Fische lernen schnell). Derjenige der keine Schmerzen wahrnimmt, der nimmt die Hand nicht von der heißen Herdplatte. Auch das Tier wird die heiße Herdplatte, obwohl sie kein natürliches Feindbild darstellt, schnellstens verlassen wollen. Schmerzwahrnehmung scheint somit ein Baustein des Überlebens zu sein. 

Wollen wir den Fischen diesen Baustein gänzlich absprechen? Ich nicht. Ich nehme es, sonst wär ich kein Angler, billigend in Kauf. Ich selbst bin eine Komponente im Netzwerk der Evolution. Teil des Ganzen, nicht absolut und losgelöst. Nein, integriert. 
Zum Leben gehört auch Schmerzen zu erleiden. Zum Leben gehört es sich zu Ernähren, damit auch Schmerzen zuzufügen. 
Lebbe ist eben hart. 
Warum die Augen verschließen? Des eigenen Gewissens wegen? 

Schmerzen sind übrigens nicht gleichzusetzen mit &quot;Todesqualen&quot;. Denk an die Spritze beim Zahnarzt :q .
Meine Überzeugung ist, sonst wär ich kein Angler, dass Fische sehrwohl Schmerzen erleiden können, bei sachgerechter Behandlung aber weit entfernt von &quot;Todesqualen&quot;. Ebenfalls bin ich davon überzeugt, das der Hakensitz nicht zwangsläufig Schmerzen verursacht. Der Hecht läßt sich Bspw. häufig unmotiviert herankurbeln, bis er den Angler (Feind) erblickt. 
Die Forelle hingegen hat ein sehr kurzes Maul, oberhalb liegen die Augen und das Gehirn (zentrales Nervensystem). Die geht sofort ab wie die Post. 
Der Hecht, der den Köfi tief geschluckt hat, der Haken in der Magenwand oder an einer Kieme hängt, kämpft kaum. Hat er Schmerzen wenn er an der Leine und somit an seinen Innereien zieht? 
Der eine Fisch beißt gleich nach dem Zurücksetzen erneut, der andere nie wieder. Hat der eine Schmerzen erlitten und gelernt, der andere hatte keine Schmerzen und den Köder nicht als Gefahr erkannt? Oder ist der eine bspw. Hecht nur lernfähiger als der andere?

Machen wir uns doch unsere eigenen Gedanken. Gucken, beobachten und werten. 
Warum immer alles ungefiltert übernehmen #h ? 

Daher rührt auch meine Haltung zu C&R. Will ich keine Bestände gefährden, praktiziere ich dieses. Steht mir der Sinn nach fischiger Gaumenfreude, dann eben nicht. 
Angeln ist für mich kein Hobby und kein Sport, es ist eine Lebensphilosophie.

Dabei fällt mir die unsinnige Farbwahrnehmungsdiskuss. im F&F ein. Warum sind Fische denn farbig? damit sie uns besser gefallen, manchmal auffallend gefärbt, aus Gründen der Tarnung? 
Hat schon mal jemand Tiefseefische bei geringem künstlichen Lichteinfall gesehen? die Leuchten nicht selten in allen Farben. Bestimmt nicht nur für uns. Der Bauch des Stichlings etc..
Egal, am Thema vorbei.

Und jetzt zum Fakir (Inder). 
Tinsen, du stellst Schmerzen in gleichartige Abhängigkeit zum Bewußtsein. 
Der bewußtlose Mensch empfindet Schmerzen. Aus diesem Grund bekommt ein Narkotisierter vor und während der OP Schmerzmittel.
Ein bewußtloser Schwerverletzter, der keine Schmerztherapie erhält stirbt u.U. am Schock. 
Der Fakir und andere verstehen es, sich mittels Konzentration und Training körpereigene Botenstoffe freizusetzen, die die Schmerzschwelle herabsetzen (da gibt es aber Grenzen oder hast du schon einen Trick gesehen, bei dem sich jemand ohne Regung selbst verbrennt?). Schmerzmittel, wie auch Drogen simulieren nicht selten genau eben diese Stoffe.
Kortex und Neokortex, sowie die Limbischen Bahnen des Gehirns können weder bewußt noch unbewußt von irgendwelchen Nervenbahnen abgekoppelt werden (deine These). 
So, jetzt reichts, sonst muß ich mir noch Bücher heranholen. 
Nichts für ungut tinsen, aber so einfach wie du in deinem Thread die Dinge beschreibst, sehe ich das nicht #h

Bin mir auch sicher, du gehst mit Fischen behutsam um.


----------



## Tinsen (7. November 2002)

@ schroe:



> So, jetzt reichts, sonst muß ich mir noch Bücher heranholen



hrhr, geiler spruch :q 

wär aber wirklich mal interessant das mit den büchern. da muß es doch informationen von nichtanglern geben, die es aber auch nicht auf die angler abgesehen haben. also unparteisch sozusagen.

deine thesen klingen recht überzeugend. kann alles auch so sein. bin halt kein biologe.

ich glaube aber trotzdem, daß wahrnehmung und bewußtsein 2 dinge sind. und dieses bewußtsein spreche ich den fischen ab. deswegen denke ich das sie nicht (so?) schmerzempfindlich sind.

mir ist es grundsätzlich auch egal. mag halt nur diese knallharten gegner nicht, die meinen wir wären verbrecher...


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. November 2002)

@tinsen....

Du hast da in Deinem Posting etwas von Holzhammermethode geschrieben. Anscheinend hast Du Dich von meinem Posting angesprochen gefühl.

Nun...  wenn Du mal genau hinschaust habe ich das keineswegs.

Habe nur gesagt das es ganz schön heikel ist mit solchen Theorien um sich zu werfen, da es leichgläubige oder junge Menschen gibt für die das ein Freibrief sein könnte den Fiscfh nach dieser Art zu behandeln.

Dich meinte ich damit nicht.

Wie gesagt Du kannst es einfach nicht wissen wie ein Fisch fühlt geschweige denn mit Sicherheit sagen das Deine Theorie stimmig ist. In Deinem Posting das Du gerade erst geschrieben hast sagst Du auch wieder das Du den Fischen das Bewustsein absprichst ... usw. 

Wie kannst Du da so sicher sein....? 
Voralledingen wenn Du wie Du selber schreibst kein Bilologe bist....?

Gerade Biologen würden auch solche Thesen niemals in den Raum stellen weil sie es einfach nicht wissen.

Ich gebe zu der Vergleich mit dem Inder hat mir auch gefallen. Allerdings würde ich es mir nicht anmaßen solche Dinge einfach zu vermuten.

Wir unterhalten uns ja hier nicht über das Wetter sondern über Lebewesen.

Du hast auch gesagt das Leute die solch moralische Bedenken gegen das reine C + R angeln haben ganz das angeln einstellen sollen.

Das ist schon n starkes Stück.

Ich fühle mich mit meiner Art des angelns sehr gut.

Wie ich schonmal beschrieben habe würde ich mir ja sonst Fisch bei Cpt. Iglo kaufen, der bestimmt nicht waidgerecht gefangen wurde.

Aber einfach nur zu 100 % ans Wasser gehen und sich total sicher sein das man niemals einen Fisch mitnimmt. Ja auch die Köder so groß und in Ihrer Art zu wählen dass eben auch nur ein total ungenießbarer Karpfen rangeht.
Das finde ich zum kotzen und verstehe es auch nicht .
Fragt mal nichtangelnde Menschen was die darüber denken .

Die verstehen die Welt nicht mehr wenn man Ihnen das erzählt.

Und deswegen sollte auch jeder Angler kräftig kontra gegen diese Art des Angelns geben. Weil Argumente dafür gibt es einfach nicht. Wieso auch ....? Es geht ja am Sinn des angelns total vorbei. 

Der Vergleich mit dem Computerspiel von Mühle hat mir sehr gefallen. Genauso ist es ......


Cheers


Sven


----------



## schroe (7. November 2002)

Hi tinsen,  

ich bin weder ein Gegner von C&R, noch halte ich sie für Verbrecher.
Bin nur mit der Pauschalaussage, &quot;Fische könnten keine Schmerzen empfinden&quot; nicht einverstanden. So unreflektiert geäußert, öffnet es dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor


----------



## Hummer (7. November 2002)

Hier könnt Ihr Euch den Artikel herunterladen, auf den sich &quot;Tinsens Theorie&quot; bezieht. Er ist in der Zeitschrift &quot;Der Märkische Angler&quot; 4/2002 erschienen und stammt von Dr. Thomas Meinelt, Referent für Umwelt und Gewässer des DAV. Äußerst lesenswert, logisch begründet und auch für Laien nachvollziehbar. 

Die zu Grunde liegende Forschungsarbeit:
Rose, J.D.: The Neurobehavioral Nature of Fishes and the Question of Awareness and Pain. Reviews in Fisheries Sciences, 10(2002) 1:1-38

Eine Theorie ist nicht dadurch widerlegt, daß sie von bestimmten Menschen als Rechtfertigung ihres falschen Tuns mißbraucht werden kann(in diesem Falle Fischfrevel) und auch nicht dadurch, in dem man einfach behauptet, daß sie falsch sei.

Petri!

Hummer
bekennender Kochtopfangler, dem ab und zu mal ein Fisch aus den Händen gleitet und der immer sehr bemüht ist, seinen Fang mit Respekt und Weidgerechtigkeit zu behandeln.


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. November 2002)

Jeder kann sich ja denken ob der Artikel in dieser Angelzeitung abgedruckt worden wäre wenn der Herr Dr. sich ein paar andere Grundlagen für seine Studien geholt hätte.
Was will ein Angler wohl gerne lesen....?


Aber da er ja auch dem DAV angehört ist dieser Mann natürlich ein Garant für einen solchen Bericht. :q  :q 

Is natürlich n super gefühl wenn man daran fest glaubt....


ich kann es nur nicht .....

ach ja....  natürlich sollte man nicht zu jeder Theorie direkt sagen das Sie falsch ist . Wo wären wir da denn heute . Wissen kann nur durch vorhergegangene Theorien entstehen.
Allerdings muß man bei solch heiklen Theorien bei denen es um Gefühle Ja oder Nein bei einem Lebewesen geht solange der Meinung sein das es fühlen kann bis zu 100 % das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. 


Cheers


Sven


----------



## el.perca (7. November 2002)

Der &quot;gesunde Menschenverstand&quot; (der in dem Bericht ja auch angesprochen wurde) sagt einem zwar etwas anderes als da erläutert wurde, aber trotzdem ein interessanter Bericht.
Bringt einen zumindest zum Nachdenken.
Aber der Hinweis von Forellenfreund auf den Verfasser lässt sich nun auch mal nicht von der Hand weisen


----------



## Maddin (7. November 2002)

> aber gebt es doch zu: der kick beim biß und drill macht euch doch auch geil und an streß beim fisch denkt ihr in diesem moment nicht.



Damit ist wohl der Grund warum einige C&R betreiben klar beschrieben. Danke für die ausfühliche Erklärung. #d


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. November 2002)

@Maddin   tx    :m  :m  :m 


mir ging es auch so ...  aber auch n paar Sätze von einigen anderen haben  mich richtig durchgeschüttelt.....

Habe mich hier bisher nur echt zurückgehalten da ich ja in diesem Board neu bin......

tut gut wenn anscheinend andere Angler genauso denken....


also gutgesproch.... äh... naja Du weißt schon .........




Cheers


Sven


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. November 2002)

@Maddin....

hast ja Deinen Beitrag nochmal schnell ein wenig entschärft...... :q


----------



## Maddin (7. November 2002)

@Forellenfreund
Genau und Danke! Editiert, weil ich am Anfang auf 180 war.......werde aus Rücksicht auf meine Gesundheit wohl demnächst C&R-Themen hier meiden  Man kann da eh nichts ändern. Es gibt die absoluten Befürworter, die Gegner und die dazwischen. Versuch mal nen CDU-Wähler zu überzeugen GRÜN zu wählen. Hm. Wir lernen dadurch nur die Meinungen der Anderen kennen, aber überzeugen lässt sich dadurch wohl keine von den beiden &quot;Extrem&quot;-Seiten, oder etwa doch?

Versteht hier jetzt einer die andere Seite besser oder hat sich gar bekehren lassen?? Was ist das schöne an solchen Diskussionen? Das &quot;sich aufregen&quot; über die Gegenseite oder der Versuch zu schlichten oder noch was anderes? Der Kommunikation hier im Board tuts ja ganz gut. Ich reg mich eher auf. Mein Problem!


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. November 2002)

@ Maddin .....


ich möchte Dich bitten auch in Zukunft nicht auf Deine Gesundheit zu achten.   :q 

Laß das Angeln doch nicht noch einen schlechteren Ruf bekommen als es den schon hat ....

Und dies kann man nur erreichen indem man jeglichen Argumentationversuchen von reinen C + R Angler energisch entgegen geht .

Und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht schwer....

Gegen mich ( uns ) als normaler Angler hat kein Tierschützer Argumente !

Auch kein Angelgegner.....

Es sei denn es geht darum überhaupt ein Tier zum essen zu töten.

Aber gegen reine C + R Angler ....  da kann selbst der dümmste Tierschützer voll drin aufgehen.




Cheers



Sven


----------



## Hummer (7. November 2002)

@Forellenfreund

Wäre ganz gut, wenn Du ein bißchen über Deinen Tellerrand schauen könntest. Bloß weil ein Autor im DAV ist und sein Artikel in einer Angelzeitung erscheint, braucht er noch lange nicht die Unwahrheit zu sagen. 

Wieder mal keine Argumente, sondern nichts als heiße Luft von Dir.

Ich habe fertig! 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Tinsen (7. November 2002)

danke hummer für den link. habe text damals in papieroriginal gelesen. kann mich dieser argumentation gut anschließen.

aus diesem grund werde ich zum thema und zu anderen meinungen nichts mehr sagen !

alle c&r gegner (der rest natürlich auch) sollten diesen artikel lesen 

NO PAIN ! KEIN SCHMERZ ! 

wer mir eine argumentativ saubere gegendarstellung zu diesem doch sehr (gott sei dank) wissenschaftlichen beitrag geben kann, der kann sich gern nochmal zum thema c&r äußern (DAS GEHT VOR ALLEM AN DEINE ADRESSE forellenfreund !!!!!!!)

ansonsten schweigt und geht angeln  #h !

ps: dieser meinung stimme ich ausdrücklich ZU:



> Angeln und Hältern ist für Fische nicht mit Schmerzen, wohl aber mit Stress
> verbunden. Dies sollten wir uns immer wieder ins Gewissen rufen. Ein Angler, der den Ehrenkodex
> des DAV akzeptiert und lebt, wird demzufolge den Stress für unsere Mitkreatur so gering wie
> möglich halten.


----------



## Hummer (7. November 2002)

Ich schließe mich Tinsens Meinung an! :m
Was zu diesem Thema gesagt werden mußte, ist gesagt.

Und tschüss!

Hummer


----------



## schroe (8. November 2002)

@ Hummer,@ tinsen,

ich nehme bis auf &quot;den Inder&quot; alles zurück und behaupte ab nun das Gegenteil :q .

Was mich allerdings an dem Bericht ein wenig ablenkt ist,
dass der Autor den Fehler der klaren Erkennung des Problems in der irrtümlichen Annahme sucht, der Mensch ginge bei seinen Betrachtungen zu häufig von sich selber aus.
Dann wiederum beschreibt er menschlich anatomische Strukturen, mit bestimmten Aufgaben versehen, die dem Fisch fehlen und findet somit seine Erklärung.

Können nicht bestimmte Organe (Organstrukturen)Aufgaben übernehmen, wie wir sie bei anderen Tieren nicht finden?
 Der Fisch hat bspw. keine Lungen, trotzdem atmet er.

Eine Gegendarstellung werde ich jetzt nicht aus dem Netz suchen, das würde die Frage auch nicht beantworten und uns unter Umständen schaden.

Letztendlich ist man darauf angewiesen, den Ergebnissen der wiss. seinen Glauben zu schenken. Diese nähern sich zumindest am ehesten der &quot;Wahrheit&quot;. 

Sei´s drum, wieder dazugelernt. :m


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. November 2002)

@ hummer....

zitat:

Wieder mal keine Argumente, sondern nichts als heiße Luft von Dir. 


----------------


Danke für dieses nette Coment.... thanks a lot....

Ich meine mich schon bemüht zu haben etwas zu dem Thema zu sagen und einige Argumente beschrieben zu haben die für einen Großteil der in Deutschland lebenden Menschen absolut plausibel gewesen sind. 

Ja und außerdem habe ich gesagt das es gefährlich ist so einer Theorie einfach konsequent glauben zu schenken.

Die andere mir zur Last gelegte Tat war das ich angemerkt habe das doch ein Mitglied das DAV evtl. etwas unobjektiv an die Sache rangeht. Genauso wie ich das einem Tierschützer bzw. noch schlimmer irgend so einem irren von Peta unterstellen würde.

Wenn Ihr mit diesen Anmerkungen ein Problem habt dann tut es mir Leid. Aber dafür ist ein Forum nunmal da. 


----------------------
Wenn Ihr so gestrickt seid das Ihr die Theorie sofort für bare Münze nehmen könnt ...  ok ...  #t 

Ich kann das nur nicht und will es auch nicht.


@ tinsen ( mal so zwischendurch )

bei mir ist das nämlich genau umgekehrt wie bei Dir.
Ich warte solange bis alle Theorien die behaupten das Fische schmerzen empfinden aus der Welt geräumt sind.
Dann glaube ich auch das Fische keine Gefühle haben die man mit Schmerz, Qual und Leid in Verbindung bringen kann.
Nunja ....  #t     Du wartest bis Dir jemand das Gegenteil beweist.
Da kann man mal sehen wie verschieden die Menschen sind.
Dir jetzt andere Argumentationen zu liefern und hier eine Schlacht der Theorien zu eröffnen ist mir zutiefst zuwieder. Manch einer der meine postings vorher aufmerksam  gelesen hat kann  sich denken warum. Aber wenn Du Interesse daran hast wird Dir google helfen.
Aber so wie ich Dich verstanden habe wartest Du ja bis ein Bericht zu Dir kommt ....   #t 


Ich bin kein Tierschützer habe ich auch weißgott nichts mit denen am  Hut ...  hat wohl irgenwas mit meiner Erziehung zu tun ... kann ich auch nichts für.....




Cheers


----------



## Achim_68 (8. November 2002)

So Männers, bevor das hier ausartet würde ich sagen, wir machen Feierabend! Ich hab jedes Argument, ob Pro oder Contra, hier jetzt schon mindestens zweimal gehört und denke, wir kommen hier nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner! Aber so ist es nunmal im Leben und bevor sich noch irgendwelche Leute hier verbal  an die Gurgel gehen akkzeptieren wir einfach, dass es gerade bei dem Reizthema C&R wohl keine einheitlich Sichtweise geben kann! 
*&quot;Klingt komisch, is aber so&quot; *   ( Originalzitat Armin oder Christian - Sendung mit der Maus )

In diesem Sinne


----------



## hecht24 (8. November 2002)

jo achim hat recht
issn endlosthema.der eine denkt so der andere so.
 :g  :g  :g 
also bleibt locker geht bisschen angeln.das beruhigt


----------



## Schleie! (8. November 2002)

Wenn man catch-relase im Hinterkopf behällt, dann fangen unsere Kinder später auch noch so gut, wie wir!


----------



## til (8. November 2002)

Was das bekehren Angeht: als ich mit Angeln anfing, war ich reiner Kochtopfangler. Irgendwann fing ich aber immer mehr und zuhause wollte niemand Kiloweise Brassen, Barben, Rotaugen, Hasel etc Essen. Da fing ich mit zurücksetzen an. Meine ersten Karpfen hab ich nachhause genommen (auch um voller Stolz meinen riesenfang vorzuzeigen), aber uach die setzte ich irgendwann zurück. Verlegte mich dann mehr auf die Raubfische aber auch da fing ich an mehr und mehr zurückzusetzen.
Von daher bin ich schon irgendwie ein bekehrter Kochtopfangler. Allerdings nicht durch solche Diskussionen bekehrt, bei denen jeder probiert dem andernen seine Überzeugungen aufzuzwingen (naja, mehr oder weniger halt...). Deshalb probier ich auch nur zu sagen, was und wieso ich mache, ohne die anderen Verhaltensweisen schlecht zu machen. 

Ach ja:
@Forellenfreund:
Wie ich angle, richtet sich bestimmt nicht danach, was (extreme) Tierschützer gut finden oder nicht, deren Argumente kann ich nämlich auch widerlegen, obwohl das wenig Sinn hat.
Wenn du den Tierschützern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen willst, angelst du ja bestimmt auch nicht mit lebenden Ködern wie Würmern und Maden, oder? :q


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. November 2002)

@till...

ich dachte es wäre jetzt gut ... aber dann bringst Du nochmal den Wurm und Madenbrüller.....   :q   :q 
....



Petri


----------

